
Ask HN: 8 Days Left on SlateJS Android KickStarter. 50% Raised. How to Complete? - thesunny
The Slate rich text editor for React is, IMO, the best designed rich text editor with the exception of one major failing, it doesn&#x27;t support Android.<p>My company spent CAD $50K developing Android support for the previous version of Slate with the hope that the community would take it up which I completed and which we contributed for free. This was after it was one of the most popular outstanding GitHub issues for 2 years.<p>Unfortunately, several months later the creator of Slate did a major (and really great and probably necessary) rewrite but it removed Android support and it&#x27;s non-trivial to put Android support back in and that&#x27;s a big cost for my company (which didn&#x27;t even get a chance to use that version of Slate yet) to burden alone.<p>I proposed a paid plugin which many were in support of, but after receiving many requests for a sponsored model and a user committing to help raise the funds, I started a Kickstarter. Unfortunately the user that was originally going to help raise funds got a new job and was unable to commit to helping with the fundraising.<p>So far, there is CAD $10,500 raised out of $30K but I know that there is another $6500 committed coming in so we are at CAD $17K out of CAD $30K.<p>There&#x27;s only 9 days left in the campaign. Any ideas on what to do, who to reach out to and how to reach out to them to complete this fundraising?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;sunnyhirai&#x2F;add-android-support-for-the-slate-wysiwyg-editor
======
thesunny
I'll be checking into the comments throughout the day. Please let me know if
you have any suggestions, especially if you had some experience with open
source fundraising.

While I've contributed to multiple open source projects, this is quite a
different undertaking to raise funds. Thank you for any ideas or advice you
have.

